

I hate Django - rbanffy
http://ihatedjango.com/

======
rbanffy
I was wondering if I should post it here. The posts over there are sometimes
hilarious, some humorous ones are obviously made by people who use and like
Django and there are even a couple humorous movie references thrown in.

I say it has some entertainment value, appropriate for a Sunday afternoon (I
am on GMT-3).

